
Jeff Bezos pledges $10b to launch Earth Fund for combating climate change - adventured
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/17/amazons-jeff-bezos-pledges-10-billion-to-launch-earth-fund-for-combating-climate-change.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22350209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22350209).

